# PC Game Trainers



## nayaungwin (Nov 25, 2006)

Where can I find PC Game Trainers? Which is the best site? Is there nice mods for Heroes of might and magic V?


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

pc trainers? mind if i ask what those are?


----------



## Teck (Jan 1, 2007)

They are things that help you ingames, some people consider them cheats.

EG: Counter strike source against bots, unlimtied health and ammo..


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

ohh. i understand, i can google it a bit for you. ill do that right now.

But from my personal Experience, the games (if they have the trainer option) usually come with their own preinstall.

Ill still check for addons and patches though


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Try www.gamefaqs.com


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

i didnt find anything bro. i only spent 5 min, but still.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Teck said:


> *They are things that help you ingames, some people consider them cheats.*


Let's be honest here... they are cheats 

If google doesn't have it listed then look at ask.com. Failure to find it there means there is none for the game specified.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

striker0204 said:


> i didnt find anything bro. i only spent 5 min, but still.


spent 20 secs (maybe less )

http://www.pro-g.co.uk/pc/heroes_of_might__magic_v/cheats.html#pcat2


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

I often find mine at http://www.megagames.com/
Just beware of pop-ups.. I use Fire Fox and it seems fine, but I remember internet Explorer had trouble.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Isn't Adblock great SuperD


----------



## nayaungwin (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry guys, I meant I wanna know the sites of the developers (e.g- pizzadox). I mean the game trainer only site.


----------



## M1gu3L_NZ (Apr 4, 2007)

In my experience there are 2 definitions for game trainers. The first would be that a game trainer is a program you use to make single player games, (or single player campaigns) easier (or harder, depending on what you want). The second, (which is usually illegal), is a program that you use to make any game, (single or multiplayer), easier.

While I'm aware alot of people will say the 2nd definition is a hack and/or a cheat, alot of game trainers are designed only for single player usage, though there are some out there that try to seem as though they are only for single player usage, but are intended for multiplayer/online usage, which is indeed a hack and/or cheat.

And if you're looking for the developers website of a game and/or game trainer, then the easiest thing to do, imo, would be to google it and see what you come up with.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

nayaungwin said:


> Sorry guys, I meant I wanna know the sites of the developers (e.g- pizzadox). I mean the game trainer only site.


Ah.. Don't imagine many of them have their own sites.
One, it would cost them and they are not selling anything to pay for a site.
Two, most game makers wouldn't be to happy with "hackers" that tweak code for cheats.
(Could be legal issues) 

I did a google for one of the largest, as you mentioned, Pizzadox. But the results are iffy. Mostly just download sites for the trainers, and some look very questionable, so I won't be trying them to see.


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

thats a weird request


----------



## nayaungwin (Nov 25, 2006)

That's why I can't search. By the way do you know the trainer for Heroes of Might and Magic 5 : Hammers of Fate. I searched in many game sites and googled it and I found many trainers for the main game but I can't find for Hammers of Fate. Help me.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The trainer will work for the expansion since it uses the main game to run.

The link i provided up above should work for you.


----------



## DarkhellSpawn (May 24, 2007)

Strange, i use the same trainer for Hammers of Fate but it crashed. I update to v2.1 tho. Any trainers for HOF?


----------



## cheesy free (Sep 3, 2007)

i got a site whic has trainers for pretty much every pc game ever just folow the link below

http://www.mofunzone.com/game_trainers/heroes_of_might_and_magic_5_hammers_of_fate.shtml


----------

